# Fenster



## Dubii (25. November 2008)

Wie erstelle ich hinter 2 Menschen ( Schwarz gezeichnet) ein Fenster.
Die Personen durch nicht an Farbeverlieren und es sollte so aussehen, als ständen sie davor 

Lg Dubi


----------



## ink (26. November 2008)

Wie meinst du das?
Eine Ebene hinter den Menschen erstellen und dort das Fenster zeichnen.
Oder versteh ich da was falsch?

mfg


----------



## Dubii (26. November 2008)

So sollte wirken wie ein Raum , aber nicht 3D.
Es ist wie ein Nagel - / Frisörstudio und alles in Pink bis auf die 2 Frauen im Vordergrund. ( Kundin bekommt ihr Nägel gemacht ).
Das Fenster sollte also dahin passen und nicht total wie ein "normales " Fenster wirken.

Hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## ink (26. November 2008)

Hmm und wobei soll ich jetzt genau helfen?
Gibs da technisch was?
Sonst versteh ich nicht genau wie du es meinst.
Ansonsten kommt es auf den Stil an, denn dieser gibt vor wie es auszusehen hat.
Da hilft meist einfach skribblen.


----------

